# ASCII/ IP-based Lighting Control Protocol



## CitytechStudent (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys, we're Show control students and we need help writing command exchanges in ASCII/IP based lighting protocol..

for example, "Put the target system online/offline"

"Execute a pre-recorded from 1-10"

"Fire next cue"

"Fire previous cue"

"Set a Red level from 0-100"

"Set a Green level 0-100"

"Set a Blue level from 0-100"

Clear out everything and turn the light off"

If you guys can help out with any idea or input it would be greatly appreciated. Need to figure this out by 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this your homework for JohnHuntington's class?


----------



## CitytechStudent (Dec 4, 2012)

ummm.....


----------



## CitytechStudent (Dec 4, 2012)

kinda hehe.. trying to research this stuff. We're having a hard time with it as we, me and my partner, are not lighting people so.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Dec 4, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Is this your homework for JohnHuntington's class?



Why yes it is


----------



## JohnHuntington (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm here at school all day, you could have asked me...


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like someone just got sprung...


----------



## Footer (Dec 4, 2012)

Ha! 

Well, at least you have this going for you... you are in one of the only programs that I know of in the entire country that is teaching this stuff. I seriously thought about dropping out of my undergrad and going to city tech at one point... so... LEARN this stuff. The reason you can't find it anywhere else is this is John's specialty.


----------



## chausman (Dec 5, 2012)

My first (well really only) suggestion is to not "copy and paste" verbatim your assignment. Only ask general questions, and only the ones you really don't know, and can't find ANY information on. And (ooh.. a second one), if your teacher is available... start there.


----------



## cpf (Dec 5, 2012)

That and pick a less obvious username


----------



## JohnHuntington (Dec 6, 2012)

cpf said:


> That and pick a less obvious username





If I had more time I would have gotten someone to post some really bad information and see how it went 

But the students who posted this owned up to it yesterday and after our discussion yesterday (Phase I of the assignment) they even understood what they were supposed to do 

Oh, and they said "show control" but this was actually the required Entertainment Control Systems class. Show Control is all projects...

Thanks to everyone!

John


----------

